
Silicon Valley Takes a Right Turn - fib739mbbh
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/12/opinion/silicon-valley-takes-a-right-turn.html
======
carsongross
Is there a measurable increase in right-wing thought in public in Silicon
Valley?

Donations, particularly PAC donations, are too tied up in tactical
considerations to be evidence, in my opinion.

~~~
tdb7893
I'm not sure how it is now but I wouldn't be surprised if it becomes more
conservative in the future. Demographically rich old white men in isolated
communities tend to be conservative.

~~~
muzz
Demographically, Silicon Valley is becoming less white

